# Starting a New tank



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

So right now i have 5g tank, a 2.5g tank and a 10g tank. I am going to shut down the 10g tank a start a 29g tank sometime in the near future. I want this tank house all types of fish. I know that i want to have the fallowing fish in the tank.
-6 neon tetra
-6 rasbora hets
I was wondering what other fish can i have in there with them!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Neons and Rasbora Hets are great community fish. I would suggest expanding the size of your Neon school to 12 or 18 fish. They really look amazing in a large shoal.

When picking fish, think about the water levels in which they swim. Neons occupy the bottom of the aquarium. Hets swim in the middle to upper level, so you will have room for another 6 fish or so that swim in the middle to upper levels of the tank. I would suggest a Tetra, such as the Lemon or Pricella. Both are very peaceful, hardy, and beautiful fish.

You will also have room for a "species" fish to be the focal point of your tank. When you are certain that the environment is in great condition, the fish are thriving, and all water parameters are constant, then it is time to add this fish. My favorite choice would be a pair of Ram Cichlids. They are very peaceful and will bring a new personality to your aquarium. Don't be afraid of the word "Cichlid". Some Cichlids are extremely peaceful, and this is one of them. Your Hets will be the most aggressive fish in your tank!


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yay a new tank!

Ram Cichlids are gorgeous, although be warned they prefer to occupy the lower levels of the tank and may occasionally become reclusive. Just fyi in case your 'display' species isn't always out on display. :lol: :lol: 

Good luck.


----------



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

ok i think i have it...
12-neon tetra
8-Rasbora hets
6-lemon tetra
2-Ram Cichlids
1-common pleco
What do you think about Cardinal tetra instead of Neon Tetra.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

No common pleco unless you have immediate plans for a 75 home for it. No joking.

Other than that the stocking seems ok, none of those get very big.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

cardnal tetras are a lot cooler than neons people say neons school beter i would go with cardnals :lol:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I love Cardinals. I have 6 in my planted 5G, and they are very pretty. They have a lot of personality, and come out a lot more (and are more active) than the previous Neons I had. I, personally think they are more pretty too.

If you do decide to get Cards, get a lot of live plants to make them feel comfortable. I have probably 9 or 10 plants in my 5G, and they are out almost all the time.

As for your stocking, that sounds ok. But, as stated, the Common Pleco will reach 18" long, and will poop as much as a 30" fish. Your looking at a large tank with a good filtration unit to house one. Maybe a Clown Pleco instead? They stay relatively small (4"), but are very reclusive. I have one in my 30G, and probably see him once every 2/3 weeks, when I have to move around my driftwood.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I would totally go with Cardinals. I have some in my 28 gallon, and they're doing great. I wasn't sure how they would do - I have a really high ph, about 8.2. All is going well with them though. I think they're much prettier than neons. Some people say that they're hardier than neons, but that depends on where you get them. Like Cody said, put some plants in there for them.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Time out....
You can't keep Ram Cichlids with an 8.2 pH. Unless you are prepared to lower that pH, we need to reconsider your fish selections.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Pasfur said:


> Time out....
> You can't keep Ram Cichlids with an 8.2 pH. Unless you are prepared to lower that pH, we need to reconsider your fish selections.


James said he doesn't keep Rams, just Cards at 8.2. And the OP has not stated anything about pH.  

But Pasfur is correct; Rams need very soft water. They will not tolerate hard water with high pH.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya... I've never kept rams. :lol: I know that 8.2 is high for the cards also, but they're doing just fine. Funny thing is, I've got really soft water...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 on the setup with the rasboras, cardinals, clown pleco and rams. I have a clown pleco that does an amazing job of algae cleanup despite the fact that he chews on driftwood, algae wafers and zucchini all day. The rams look terrific as well. I'm thinking about getting a single ram to replace the kribensis pair in my 20g that are getting moved to a larger tank.


----------



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

Ok thanks for the input....So i'm not going to get a common pleco... but what does a clown pleco look like, i would like a picture!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

jostrom said:


> Ok thanks for the input....So i'm not going to get a common pleco... but what does a clown pleco look like, i would like a picture!











Clown Pleco


----------



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

Ok so i think i have it. I will have...
8-12 Cardinal Tetras
8-12 Rasbora Hets
6-8 Lemon Tetras
2 Ram Cichlids
1 clown pleco
And can i also have the parameters that would be good for all of these fish. That would be really helpful!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Ph is a factor but it isn't be be all and end all. 8.2 really is high for rams, but it's unusual for tap water to come out that high.

All your fish naturally come from areas where the water is quite soft. I would say anything between 5.5 - 7.5 would be tolerable for these fish. As long as you are within a tolerable range then your fish will adapt if properly acclimated. It is the jump or drop in ph from the lfs water that would be stressful.

To do this you can drip acclimate them, or you can simply keep adding small amounts of your tank water to the bag when you bring them home at 10 minute intervals or so until there is half of the lfs water and half of your water in the bag. By this time they should have adapted well enough to go into your tank without issues.


----------



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help everyone. You are very helpful!


----------

